# Ho un libro letto



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

E' chiaro che i costrutti tipo "_ho_ letto un libro" rappresentano un _tempo passato grammaticale, _concretamente_ il passato prossimo _del verbo _leggere_. Cioè, il verbo _avere _funziona come _verbo ausiliare._

La mia domanda è, se è idiomatico o corretto dire "_ho_ un libro letto" nel senso di "_possiedo _un libro che è stato letto" (= _lo lessi io_, oppure _l'ha letto qualcuno_). Quindi, mantenendo il significato originale del verbo _avere_.

(Ovviamnte,_ il libro letto_ è un esempio _ad hoc_, potremmo parlare anche di _un libro rubato _o della _casa comprata_, ecc ....)

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> se è idiomatico o corretto dire "_ho_ un libro letto"


Ciao, Francis
La tua domanda è interessante, e quanto segue rappresenta il mio personale (sempre discutibile) ''punto di vista''.
Sebbene grammaticalmente corretta, la frase non è idiomatica. Normalmente si direbbe ''un libro _già letto_'' ad es.:  mi hanno regalato un libro già letto/già sfogliato (da qualcuno). In questo tipo di frasi il participio passato può assumere spesso un valore/una funzione di aggettivo, e con alcuni verbi ciò è più facile (ad es. egli guidava un'auto rubata / ho comprato una casa occupata) e la frase risultante è idiomatica, mentre con altri verbi (ad es. leggere) l'  ''aggettivazione'' del participio suona meno idiomatica...Nessuno direbbe ''ho un libro letto''. Col mio ''già''  la parola 'letto' rimane verbo al participio passato e non ha luogo la trasformazione in aggettivo che risulta un po' ''faticosa'' per l'orecchio. Ma si tratta solo di uso: non c'è una regola che stabilisca 'con questi verbi sì, con quelli no'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sembra una traduzione in italiano di una struttura di un'altra lingua.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> Nessuno direbbe ''ho un libro letto''.





Paulfromitaly said:


> Sembra una traduzione in italiano di una struttura di un'altra lingua.


----------



## ohbice

_Ho un libro rotto _funziona, _Ho un libro letto _no. Non saprei dire perché.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> _Ho un libro rotto _funziona, _Ho un libro letto _no.


Mi pare che questo confermi quanto ho scritto al #2 (''si tratta di uso...non c'è una regola..'')


----------



## ohbice

Sì, senz'altro


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Come dicevo sopra senza accorgermi di aver scritto in Inglese.

In Italiano la frase in questione non suona bene, anche se non c'è una regola precisa a riguardo.

Si potrebbe dire invece : *Ho un libro già letto*, oppure *Ho un libro che ho già letto.
*
Suonano molto meglio di "Ho un libro letto".


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ...si tratta solo di uso: non c'è una regola che stabilisca 'con questi verbi sì, con quelli no'.





ohbice said:


> _Ho un libro rotto _funziona, _Ho un libro letto _no. Non saprei dire perché.


Forse il criterio è l'_ambiguità _contro _la spontanea comprensibilità_: normalmente un libro che uno possiede, è "già letto" da qualcuno (è una proprietà tipica/ovvia di qualsiasi libro). Insomma, non è abbastanza chiaro che cosa uno vorrebbe dichiarare o accentuare con la frase "_Ho un libro letto". _Nel caso di _"Ho un libro rotto"_, invece, si descrive "lo status" di un libro che si capisce spontaneamente, senza la necessità di sapere chi l'ha rotto o perché è rotto. Essere rotto, non è una proprietà ovvia (anche se forse non rara) di un libro.

Ecco qualche esempio con diversi verbi, come lo sento io spontaneamente. Mi sembra che potrebbero giustificare la mia ipotesi di sopra (e quindi creare una "quasi regola"):

Ho un libro comprato  (non si capirebbe bene perché lo dico; i libri normalmente li vende e compra qualcuno)
Ho un libro venduto  (simile a "comprato")
Ho un libro regalato  (non sarebbe chiaro se me l'han regalato oppure  l'ho regalato io e poi me l'han ritornanto o come  ...)
Ho un libro censurato  (possiedo un libro censurato, qui non importa chi l'ha censurato e perché, il significato è chiaro)
Ho un libro rubato  (potrebbe andare, volendo dire/accentuare che il libro che possiedo non è stato ottenuto in modo "normale" o legale). Ma ho certi dubbi ...

Se avete un po' di pazienza, vi prego di confermare o smentire quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, non è abbastanza chiaro che cosa uno vorrebbe dichiarare o accentuare con la frase "_Ho un libro letto". _


D'accordo. Ma allora perchè hai iniziato una discussione su questa frase?


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> D'accordo. Ma allora perchè hai iniziato una discussione su questa frase?


Perché prima pensavo che si potesse trattare di una possibilità grammaticale _a priori_ valida, nonostante il fatto che "_Ho un libro letto" _non mi suonava molto naturale neanche a me. Ho scritto anche "Ovviamente,_ il libro letto_ è un esempio _ad hoc_, potremmo parlare anche di _un libro rubato _o della _casa comprata_, ecc ....)". Insomma, non ero del tutto sicuro sulla correttezza/idiomaticità di tali costrutti in generale, quindi volevo conoscere l'opinione di voi, madrelingua.

(un altro motivo era l'esistenza del costrutto spagnolo "tengo un libro leído" accanto a"he leído un libro", ma per non essere OT, questo non ho  neanche menzionato ...)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Se avete un po' di pazienza, vi prego di confermare o smentire quello che ho scritto.


Confermo. Come ho scritto al #1, la frase del titolo secondo me è corretta grammaticalmente, ma non è idiomatica né molto sensata.


----------



## lorenzos

- _Ho un libro letto tanto tempo fa... 
- Ho un libro letto e riletto..._
però funzionano.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti, (Ciao Francis!!!!)

Secondo me la frase funziona se non fosse a sé stante, nel senso che fosse seguita o preceduta da qualcos'altro, per esempio: "ho un (solo) libro letto nel mio bagaglio culturale". Credo che siano casi particolari dettati dal contesto, grazie al quale la struttura assume un senso.

Se leggessi solamente la frase "ho un libro letto" mi sembrerebbe monca e chiederei ulteriori dettagli a chi la pronuncia.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> - _Ho un libro letto tanto tempo fa...
> - Ho un libro letto e riletto... _


Ciao Lorenzo! Domanda a proposito: nei tuoi esempi, il verbo _ho _si potrebbe sostituire col verbo _possiedo_, senza cambiar il senso delle frasi?


giginho said:


> ... Se leggessi solamente la frase "ho un libro letto" mi sembrerebbe monca e chiederei ulteriori dettagli a chi la pronuncia.


Ciao Giginho!!***. E' esattamente questo che volevo esprimere nel mio post #9 con la mia seguente definizione "sofisticata" (  ): "... il criterio è l'_ambiguità _contro _la spontanea comprensibilità". _


> ... "ho un (solo) libro letto nel mio bagaglio culturale". Credo che siano casi particolari dettati dal contesto, grazie al quale la struttura assume un senso. ...


Interessante, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli, la frase diventa sensata (_eo ipso_ anche naturale).  A proposito, ho l'impressione personale che senza quel "solo" (che hai messo tra parentesi) nel tuo esempio, la frase sarebbe "al limite" della idiomacità (spero che si possa capire che cosa intendo dire).

***Senza parentesi, quindi bastano due  segni di esclamazione (punti esclamativi)  .... (sto scherzando, come tu lo sai bene)


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Lorenzo! Domanda a proposito: nei tuoi esempi, il verbo _ho _si potrebbe sostituire col verbo _possiedo_, senza cambiar il senso delle frasi?


Il senso non cambia, no, ma le frasi diventano meno idiomatiche.
Sperando di non far torto a @giginho aggiungo:
- Nel mio bagaglio culturale ho (c'è/ci sono) un libro letto e uno appena sfogliato.
- In borsa ho un libro letto... che vorrei ripassare/regalare/restituire alla biblioteca/tirare in testa all'autore.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Il senso non cambia, no, ma le frasi diventano meno idiomatiche.


Ok, ho capito (volevo solo sapere se il verbo _avere _mantiene il suo significato originale di "possedere" nei tuoi esempi).


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Interessante, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli, la frase diventa sensata (_eo ipso_ anche naturale). A proposito, ho l'impressione personale che senza quel "solo" (che hai messo tra parentesi) nel tuo esempio, la frase sarebbe "al limite" della idiomacità (spero che si possa capire che cosa intendo dire).



Comprendo quello che dici e concordo. Il "solo" che ho messo tra parentesi mi verrebbe spontaneo aggiungerlo ma non è essenziale per la correttezza della frase, anche se la rende molto più scorrevole


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... Comprendo quello che dici e concordo. Il "solo" che ho messo tra parentesi mi verrebbe spontaneo aggiungerlo ma non è essenziale per la correttezza della frase ...


Anch'io comprendo quello che dici e concordo . Anzi, ora capisco ancora un po' meglio la sostanza dell'uso del verbo _avere_.


----------



## Passante

'Ho un libro letto' é accettabile solo con la virgola prima tipo: ho un libro, letto in un momento sereno della mia vita.... Ho un libro, letto tanti anni fa... ma dopo 'scendimelo' accettato dalla Crusca non mi stupisco più di nulla.


----------



## lorenzos

Passante said:


> 'Ho un libro letto' é accettabile solo con la virgola prima


Mah... "Mi son portato un libro letto che vorrei rileggere con calma".


----------



## Passante

lorenzos said:


> Mah... "Mi son portato un libro letto che vorrei rileggere con calma".


Già letto, la frase sopra mi risulta strana e per dirla tutta direi solo mi son portato un libro da rileggere .. Senza il resto. Risulta scontato se dici da rileggere.


----------

